
Installing Apache, MySQL, PHP (LAMP Stack) on CentOS 7 - syscoding
http://syscoding.com/tutorials/20/installing-apache-mysql-php-lamp-stack-on-centos-7/
======
mattbillenstein
No.

Nginx, Postgres, Python/Ruby/Node/etc please.

~~~
syscoding
Thanks, will also add tutorials for that too.

